# Pimg earns Dock Jumping Excellent Title



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am so proud and happy to announce that Pimg has become the first German Shepherd to earn an "Excellent" level title in AKC Dock Jumping, via North American Diving Dogs (NADD). For titleship in NADD, one must jump 5 jumps in their division for the first dock jumping title. Twenty-five more jumps in that same division earns the "Advanced" title. And finally twenty-five _more_ jumps in that same division earns the "Excellent" level title. Pimg officially has 57 jumps under her belt now, completing this title at 10.5 years old! I am so proud of this dog- she is everything a German Shepherd should be. :groovy:


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

You go Pimg!!!!! Good for you both! How exciting and especially at her age. What a girl!

Congratulations!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! Wonder if my old girl could do it. Not much she likes more than water and toys...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!Way to go Pimg!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a club 45 min from my house! Want to try it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! 
It looks like a lot of fun for both dog and human.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Way to go! Great picture, too!


----------

